# TiVo Edge remote to Denon



## Doug Dunlap (Jan 23, 2021)

I can’t get my Edge remote to run Denon receiver but it used to work. My TiVo volume controls and my Vizio TV volume controls both used to control the Denon receiver volume and mute. Now they have stopped and I don’t know why. I don’t know how I set it up. All the Denon codes don’t work. Any idea what to do? Thanks.


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

This happened to me when I moved my tv and TiVo. I assume you have the arc hdmi port on the tv running to the receiver. I had to refresh my television to see what I had plugged into the receiver.


----------



## Doug Dunlap (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you. Yes my ARC is set up. Are you saying to redo the set up on the TV? I haven’t done that.


----------

